# 5 5/8" 4.9 foundation at Dadant



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

I was just looking at the Dadant website, and saw that they have 5 5/8" wired 4.9 foundation with hooks.

I think this is a new addition to their small cell foundation line.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Great! And just last year I stocked up on deep, unwired foundation! O well, it Will get used. But thanks for the heads up.

Waya


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think they've had this for about a year haven't they?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I bought some last year
I don't think it was in the catalog
you had to hear about it through the grapevine (here)

Dave


----------

